# Little shetland killled and mutilated



## Shadowdancing (4 November 2016)

Horror story from my area this week. Going to go hug my horse. 

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news...igation-launched-after-shetland-pony-12127487


----------



## merlin100 (4 November 2016)

Why the ******* would any one want to do that to another living creature?!?


----------



## Tyssandi (4 November 2016)

I wont write what I think as I will get band.


 Poor little BOBBY  how can anyone do this to a living creature, someone out there will brag and I hope those who hear it will have the guts to report them.  Sick cowardly barstewards I hope Karma hits them 10 fold.  RIP little man 



OP  I am sure you have but spread the word in your area  there is a nutter in your area


----------



## Shadowdancing (4 November 2016)

TYSSANDI said:



			OP  I am sure you have but spread the word in your area  there is a nutter in your area
		
Click to expand...

It's terrifying, especially when you have a friendly people loving horse. Word is all over FB as we are desperate to see those responsible caught. It looks to be hitting national news. Going to pay a couple late evening visits to the yard now. We're all in shock round here.


----------



## merlin100 (4 November 2016)

I always visit my girl in the evening, especially with thugs with dogs and air rifles passing by her field, people hunting deer and fireworks going off regularly at the moment!  Did I mention she lives in a field very near an explosives factory?


----------



## Ceriann (4 November 2016)

&#8220;The more I learn about people, the more I like my dog.&#8221;

Stories like this make me so angry and sad at the same time - I just cannot understand it and feel such hate toward the person that could do this.  Wishing them bad s))t first cover it.

Poor little man and I feel so desperately sorry for the owner - no one and nothing deserves that.


----------



## rascal (4 November 2016)

What a sick thing to do, poor little pony did nothing to deserve that.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 November 2016)

I haven't seen the pictures, but people whose opinions I respect have, and they all feel the damage has been caused after death by badger/fox .


----------



## Pebble101 (5 November 2016)

MurphysMinder said:



			I haven't seen the pictures, but people whose opinions I respect have, and they all feel the damage has been caused after death by badger/fox .
		
Click to expand...

Although the police have said they don't think it's an animal attack.


----------



## alainax (5 November 2016)

People who do this to animals are serial killers in the making.. should be locked up before they harm anyone/anything else, imo.


----------



## YorksG (5 November 2016)

alainax said:



			People who do this to animals are serial killers in the making.. should be locked up before they harm anyone/anything else, imo.
		
Click to expand...

The horrific events in the OP are awful, especially if they are human inflicted, but while we know that a substantial number of serial killers do indeed begin with harming animals, I don't think it has been shown that people who harm animals go on to harm people.


----------



## 1life (8 November 2016)

I cannot quite believe what I have just read in that report - I feel so nauseous. This must have taken more than one person, which means that there are some extremely sick people out there!!!

Reading some of the replies, could it really have been done by wild animals after death? Still a horrible thing to think about (although I know it's natural, don't shoot me down) but it would make me feel better about the human race if he wasn't killed by some disgusting human beings!!!  Will the police not be able to get a specialist to tell if it's mauling as opposed to, say, a blade?

  feeling very tearful; huge hugs to his owners!


----------



## Dunlin (8 November 2016)

I was quite horrified that Horse & Hound included without warning a photograph of poor Bobby after the attack, it really upset me. How anyone can do this is beyond me, I don't believe anyone is born evil but honestly things like this just make me question that!

Rest in peace Bobby, thoughts are with his owners, dreadful, just dreadful.


----------



## Goldenstar (9 November 2016)

That is something where the police should be taking every action they can to find the person who did it .
It's not a job for the RSPCA the state should seeking out such people .


----------



## minesadouble (9 November 2016)

MurphysMinder said:



			I haven't seen the pictures, but people whose opinions I respect have, and they all feel the damage has been caused after death by badger/fox .
		
Click to expand...

Me too. This pony is quite close to ours and all of the damage was inflicted after death, there was very little blood in evidence. I can't help but think it's not just a coincidence that all of the body parts that were 'mutilated' were all of the same areas a fox or badger will go for in a dead animal. When we have had dead cattle we see the same and it's surprising how clean a cut an animal can leave.


----------

